# Some confusions about 190 queue



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

I have heard that processing time are just indicative, and despite it is indicated around ten months now on DHA website, some have even got their visa within 1-3 months of application.

I recently see that many people (in critical areas health-IT) with even 90 and 95 who had applied in 2019 and 2020 update that they have got a grant.

I have applied onshore recently (after the approval) with 100 points in one of the critical areas. The application is decision-ready (medical also cleared), which is pending for around two months now (I know some with lesser points or other sectors even waiting for more than one year).

I am a bit confused about how the 190 queue works. I know nobody may have the exact answer (may differ from case to case, as some say it), but based on their experience (personal or friends), if somebody can answer these, it would be great:
*1)Is it that people who have applied before me (whatever the points may be) needs to be cleared first. Or until they (who has applied and waiting since 2019-2020 in the same code and fulfilled all conditions) get a grant first, I would not get the grant?
2) Like in 190 approval, do higher points have any priority value in the queue? Or it is who has applied first (date) irrespective of points now (even 90 gets ahead than 100 based on application date)?
3) Is the queue for 189 and 190 the same? (as the application looks almost the same). Does number of approval in one sector affect approval in another sector?
4) Normally, how long does it take for the appointment of a case officer? How are CO assigned? (based on their availability or application date)?
5) Considering the visa grant in May-June has been very low in some years now (so not that optimistic), any realistic chance of getting grant in this fiscal year? Or I may have to wait for 1-2 years just like others, even with 100 points?*

Theoretically, since some areas have declared critical area due to lack of human resource availability, the visa which fulfils requirements in such areas should have been granted (theoretically) but do not see that happening, thus the confusion.

I would be grateful for your response (for whichever you know about). I am certain that many will find it useful as well.

Cheers

_According the Iscah Australian Migration (consultancy) fb page, around 7300 are waiting and 6,430 have been already granted 190, onshore this year (upto *31/03/2021)*._


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

That's the catch with 190... there are no rules when it comes to points. It's totally up to states to decide who do they need. 189 is purely points based and they clear highest pointers first... with 190, it's up to their discretion or whatever misterious criteria they use. Which we have no idea about.

Hence you have hair dressers invited with 70 points or tennis coach with 65... meanwhile you're stuck with 100 points. Theoretically... you'd be better of by having some kind of trade that state needs than highest education level in engineering or anything else.

EDIT: Just realised you've already been invited... all this I wrote up there is before the invite.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

1) Yes
2) No. It's the people who applied before you will get examined first generally. But that does not mean they would get grant first. 
3) No. 189 and 190 each has its own quota.
4) No idea. 
5) Anything could happen. Since you are on-shore and eligible for medicare, you can sit comfortably waiting. (unless you wish to rush into the house market now...)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> I have heard that processing time are just indicative, and despite it is indicated around ten months now on DHA website, some have even got their visa within 1-3 months of application.
> 
> I recently see that many people (in critical areas health-IT) with even 90 and 95 who had applied in 2019 and 2020 update that they have got a grant.
> 
> ...


I can tell you from my personal experience
I got my grant in 2-3 weeks when the general wait time was 6-9 months
1. If your application is well presented, your processing will be fast
If the CO has to look for documents then it maybe delayed
There is no queue in reality no matter what DHA says
2. No
3. No
4. It’s all luck
5. Previous years DHA would exhaust their annual quota and hence the slow down in grants
This year the quotas are largely unfulfilled, but even then offshore will not get grants in a big way
Onshore should get decent number of grants even till the last day of the FY
Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. If your application is well presented, your processing will be fast


Hi @NB , request you to share the link where you have already answered as to how to ensure the application is well presented. Any inputs on this will be very helpful to me and others who are submitting the applications shortly.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Hi @NB , request you to share the link where you have already answered as to how to ensure the application is well presented. Any inputs on this will be very helpful to me and others who are submitting the applications shortly.


I gave each and every pay slip, every bank entry, every PF deduction every tax return,
Not a single evidence missing or name discrepancy
Every promotion matched the payslips evey client appreciation letter was attached
All visas copies of each and every country
I took 15 days to upload the documents
I don’t know how many applicants can spend that much time in preparing meticulously
Moreover this was the third country in which I applied for PR so most documents were already ready
Cheers


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

It would seem the real mystery is why many pre-CV19 onshore applications have fallen into the abyss even if they rank higher on the “priority” list with previous CO contact for medicals, while post CV19 lockdown applications of different sorts are processed within a month or two! 

Trying to figure it out is a waste of time.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

LordD said:


> It would seem the real mystery is why many pre-CV19 onshore applications have fallen into the abyss even if they rank higher on the “priority” list with previous CO contact for medicals, while post CV19 lockdown applications of different sorts are processed within a month or two!
> 
> Trying to figure it out is a waste of time.


Most probably they are not from the critical area as identified now.
Otherwise especially posted in fb groups, I see lots of even 189 (not only 190) from 2019 and 2020 granted. Even from accounting (which is not in critical area) when critical areas visa remains pending, which is again creating confusion (as it was said that visa from critical area will be prioritized).


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Saw these in another post related to 190. So, the info related to priority seems to be not false, looking at it. Now, the question is why my application is not being opened. lol. Waiting......


Sarwa said:


> Dear All.. would like to share a piece of positive news. got my PR grant today
> 
> State - QLD
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> ...





kimishah84 said:


> Dear All.. got my PR grant today....
> 
> I was a silent follower, this forum is really great help...Thank you all of you.
> 
> ...





fast_seal said:


> Hi all, thought I would post my 190 visa experience. Quite pleased with the very quick turn around.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> ...





redow said:


> I got my 190 NSW grant today as well.
> 
> Software Engineer(onshore) - 95 + 5 state points
> Pre-Invite - 25 Feb 2021
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> Saw these in another post related to 190. So, the info related to priority seems to be not false, looking at it. Now, the question is why my application is not being opened. lol. Waiting......


If these 4 have got it, there would probably be 400 waiting like you in the same Anzsco code
If you want to get anxious, no one can stop you
Cheers


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

I posted it almost month ago.
Another week passed in waiting. Almost around 3 months now. Nothing.
Some may argue, oh it is not long considering years other are waiting.
But, I have 100 points (even can make 105 if I update my work experience, but don't feel that make any difference as I see people with lower point already granted), and
I see people who were invited almost 5 weeks after I was invited and lodged visa much after I did, getting visa (in same profession and critical area),
Seems like maybe not happening in this fiscal year. Even do not know what my number in queue. 
Bigger problem is even my bridging visa is not active because of existing visa(limited).
😀😃


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> I posted it almost month ago.
> Another week passed in waiting. Almost around 3 months now. Nothing.
> Some may argue, oh it is not long considering years other are waiting.
> But, I have 100 points (even can make 105 if I update my work experience, but don't feel that make any difference as I see people with lower point already granted), and
> ...


Your EOI is frozen on the date of the final invite
So don’t be under the impression that you can increase your points now
Each case is unique and takes its own time in processing 
It depends on the complexity of the case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

frank1000 said:


> I posted it almost month ago.
> Another week passed in waiting. Almost around 3 months now. Nothing.
> Some may argue, oh it is not long considering years other are waiting.
> But, I have 100 points (even can make 105 if I update my work experience, but don't feel that make any difference as I see people with lower point already granted), and
> ...


When you have already compared yourself to those who got invited after you and even got their visas, I would suggest that now try comparing yourself with those who haven't even received an invite or waiting for a grant since years and that too being offshore. So, Who is in a better position?
Each application is unique in its own way and seeing the current trend, it seems that its more like a lottery system rather than a first come first serve. So, just let it go. You can't do anything of it. But what you can do is meditation and Yoga. It definitely helps in relieving the anxiety.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Your EOI is frozen on the date of the final invite
> So don't be under the impression that you can increase your points now
> Each case is unique and takes its own time in processing
> It depends on the complexity of the case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> Cheers


Ya, I know. Otherwise, I would have been skill assessing as a "software engineer" if I had a choice. A mistake I didn't do it.
They are prioritizing it.
I am claiming just 5 points for my work, and all other points are solid points (most Australian documents); medical cleared long ago, so should not be much complicated. Anyways, thanks for the comment.



negi said:


> When you have already compared yourself to those who got invited after you and even got their visas, I would suggest that now try comparing yourself with those who haven't even received an invite or waiting for a grant since years and that too being offshore. So, Who is in a better position?
> Each application is unique in its own way and seeing the current trend, it seems that its more like a lottery system rather than a first come first serve. So, just let it go. You can't do anything of it. But what you can do is meditation and Yoga. It definitely helps in relieving the anxiety.


It is not true that offshore people are not getting visa at all; people with very high points and critical sections were getting a visa (I know few who came from countries such as India, Philippines and many more up to 2020). It is proved if you see their "grant" stats. Yes, it is less, but it is not stopped. Yes, some people are waiting for more than one year now for some profession like account.
Also this: Offshore visa grant 2021!
Also, people who are aboard, yes, it is a bit delayed (but the whole world is so now), maybe they do have job-salary doing their regular stuff (they are supposed to) I don't see they are hugely affected. In contrast, people here (invested a lot of their time and other resources) are in limbo instead. Having PR and not having it has a huge difference onshore (rights and need a valid visa even to stay). Some of the people's TR expired without not being able to do anything. So, the problem of people here are no different or is not smaller.

As you said, "like a lottery system", it should not be like that. That is the argument. I agree it is not like this, thus, the opinion. There should be some difference between 85 and 95 (and even five extra point requires massive effort).
It is nothing to do with "anxiety" but logic.
Anyways, thanks for the comment.

Just found this

Granted 189
Occupation : medical lab scientist
Points 85
Eoi : 7th April 2021
Invited : 22 april 2021
Applied : 22 April 2021
Medicals. : 23 April
CO contacted : 07 may 2021
Docs supplied : 17 may
Visa grant : 4 june

 😃


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

There's no queue for skilled visas. They do have priority for processing applications, such as employer-sponsored, GTI and 491 are prioritized over 190 and 189 atm. Also the PMSOL so those oocupations would generally be granted quicker than others. However, even in the same field, one may receive the grant much slower than another (a software engineer/developer programmer has been waiting for 6 months while many have become PR in just 1-3 months).


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> However, even in the same field, one may receive the grant much slower than another (a software engineer/developer programmer has been waiting for 6 months while many have become PR in just 1-3 months).


Thanks for reply.
I have observed most 190 prioritized more than 186 (one reason maybe there is a surge in 186 application), and most 186 taking at least 5-9 months.

But Within the same occupation (which are on the critical list),
That is the question, why is that, and how is that?
Assuming two candidates application are decision-ready(ok), for precedence,
the nominated date is taken?
EOI date is taken?
visa application date is taken? (filed into the system)
points (higher points application cleared first)?

I don't believe the whole system is running like drawing from grant ready applications as a lottery as some are portraying. Maybe within the same occupation, sometimes, higher or earlier applied applications may have required additional scrutiny (giving a feeling, it is being drawn at random), which may take more time. I agree two different occupations is a different story.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Indeed maybe it is a lottery system which does not seems to have logic and "unfair" maybe
saw this today in groups, two grants which is +1 month, or +2 months (invite,lodge) on everything but still granted earlier.
We have higher points as well. I don't know why and how someone is favored or why cherry picking is going on, don't know.
If our visa was not grant ready then maybe should have received an email stating what the problem is or submit some documents but no progress.
How is it possible, don't know.

Saw two grants today
Timeline
Occupation - 261312
Points - 90+5
Pre Invite - April 9 2021
Main invite - May 7
Visa Applied - May 11
Medical - May 12
Visa Grant - June 5
No CO Contact, direct grant.


AND
190 - Developer programmer (Onshore -NSW)
95 points
EOI- 23-7-2019
DOE-20-10-2020
Invitation 09-04-2021
Approval 05-05-2021
Visa lodged 13-05-2021
Medical done 18-05-2021
No CO contact
Direct PR GRANT 05-06-2021


Am ahead in everything even points except grant date.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

frank1000 said:


> Indeed maybe it is a lottery system which does not seems to have logic and "unfair" maybe
> saw this today in groups, two grants which is +1 month, or +2 months (invite,lodge) on everything but still granted earlier.
> We have higher points as well. I don't know why and how someone is favored or why cherry picking is going on, don't know.
> If our visa was not grant ready then maybe should have received an email stating what the problem is or submit some documents but no progress.
> ...


The Anzsco code and points are meaningless once you have the invite 
After that only what matters in the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted and the presentation of the evidence
Maybe these 2 applicants have ticked all these 3 boxes and that’s why they have received the grants even though they applied later then you
On the day you get the grant , I am sure there would be applicants who would have been waiting more then you
So you are the one legged man who only feels bad till he sees a man with no legs
Cheers


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

NB said:


> The Anzsco code and points are meaningless once you have the invite
> After that only what matters in the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted and the presentation of the evidence
> Maybe these 2 applicants have ticked all these 3 boxes and that’s why they have received the grants even though they applied later then you
> On the day you get the grant , I am sure there would be applicants who would have been waiting more then you
> ...


_"Anzsco code and points are meaningless" _which is logic-less that is what I am saying (people who have 110 points should be processed before 65, if you have something called points OR you should do first come first serve, it cannot be and should not be random, it cannot be picking file closing the eyes.

What are those three boxes?

Regarding strength of evidence, other than work evidence (which has been approved by ACS,State for which claiming 5 points only and I have submitted 4 documents tax,letter,payslip, bank documents), all others such as PTE, degrees,NAATI are standard documents, what maybe problem in that? Also verified multiple times during other visa applications. Verifying that should not take 3 months. If my files were weak, then I should have got some information from CO then?
or is IMMI process application based on experience years, irrespective of other things or points (I know NSW has stated it and does that during nomination) but have not heard or seen anywhere saying "application will be processed based on experience".

Rather than somebody getting it or not getting it, the question is logic which cannot be justified saying "ok it is how is it", "maybe it is how it is but that does not look right" is the point.

The logic now seems to be there is no such thing as "queue" and files are just drawn at random (and looks as well).

Thanks for the comment though. Just a thought.
I feel rather those two got drawn out...it is how it looks....


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Based on my observations/interaction (various groups and here) in almost three months, *I think I am able to answer some of my own questions (maybe it will be helpful for some in future).* Obviously, nobody would be able to say either it is 100 percent right or wrong (as nobody would/could verify it and nothing exact is published anywhere). So, just sharing experience based on available evidence and how it looks. _(Disclaimer: not claiming it as fact or legal advice or info etc., just opinion based on experience or up to readers either you believe it or not. Discretion recommended.)

*1)Is it that people who have applied before me (whatever the points maybe) needs to be cleared first. Or until they (who has applied and waiting since 2019-2020 in the same code and fulfilled all conditions) get a grant first, I would not get the grant?*_

Obviously, it was No (it is not needed to clear others) for the different professions, but based on the above two pieces of evidence (two grants which were invited and lodged later but granted earlier), *NO, not even within the same profession/code and within the same State*. There may be various reasons, including maybe "your evidence not strong" or additional investigation going on (but even in that case, the earlier one should have been contacted by CO saying "submit additional things" while other processing starts). Or maybe because of some officers are more active and finalising cases allotted to them quicker? don't know. Also, it is based on those information/claim copied from social media who were granted, considering it true. Also, one granted has EOI from July 2019 though invited on April 2021 only; I don't know if things like that has any bearings. Also, during pademic, don't know if work experience and job affects the processing precedence or not. But, it is how it looks.

* 2) Like in 190 approval, do higher points have any priority value in the queue? Or it is who has applied first (date) irrespective of points now (even 90 gets ahead than 100 based on application date)?

Seems like No.* Again same evidence. 100 is waiting, and 95 is granted (same code/state). or maybe points do not any value during visa application processing.

*3) Is the queue for 189 and 190 the same? (as the application looks almost the same). Does a number of approval in one sector affect approval in another sector?

Seems like again, No.* Different ball game. As during state nomination, points do have value, NSW says work experience, etc., which get priority, but maybe after application, they do not make any or huge difference.

_Again, as stated above, I am claiming anything but inferring based on what is available and claimed. Those are all guessed or "maybe". All the info are there; it is up to you either to believe it or not. But, *I just thought maybe it would be helpful for some in future.*_

Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Dec 16, 2020)

frank1000 said:


> Based on my observations/interaction (various groups and here) in almost three months, *I think I am able to answer some of my own questions (maybe it will be helpful for some in future).* Obviously, nobody would be able to say either it is 100 percent right or wrong (as nobody would/could verify it and nothing exact is published anywhere). So, just sharing experience based on available evidence and how it looks. _(Disclaimer: not claiming it as fact or legal advice or info etc., just opinion based on experience or up to readers either you believe it or not. Discretion recommended.)
> 
> *1)Is it that people who have applied before me (whatever the points maybe) needs to be cleared first. Or until they (who has applied and waiting since 2019-2020 in the same code and fulfilled all conditions) get a grant first, I would not get the grant?*_
> 
> ...


Seriously, all you can do is waiting. Don't try to overthink and just chill. There's no queue system like Parents visa so it's up to the COs when processing applications. Their game, their rules.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Yup, another week passed without any info. Almost 3 months now while many lottery winners got it applying after and with lower points.
At least last week, have not heard anyone getting it(IT). Maybe they have wrapped up for this fiscal year.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

frank1000 said:


> Yup, another week passed without any info. Almost 3 months now while many lottery winners got it applying after and with lower points.
> At least last week, have not heard anyone getting it(IT). Maybe they have wrapped up for this fiscal year.


try and get in contact with them. nobody on this forum can tell you when you will receive your grant


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes I think it's just best to wait instead of trying to analyse the DHA's queue or any govt/immigration system for that matter.


----------



## frank1000 (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,
Just an update the visa was granted the previous week, almost after nine weeks (around six months after EOI).
Great.
I know the process cannot be considered comparatively that long. Still, I just realized that these invitations and grants, especially 190, 491, should be done at the right time (i.e. lots of activities happening within some months of the year and other months totally no progress). So, wait time also differ when you put for EOI and when you are granted. Obviously differ as per occupation. Maybe I was getting a little bit restless seeing a lot of activities happening (people with lesser points, submitted late getting it). But I think it is a natural human tendency as well.
We need to be mindful of that. Also, I found that Dept of Home Affairs publishes many reports, which helps to know the trends, etc. (how many grants, fields, etc.). So, one should keep an eye on that as well.

Obviously, as I had mentioned earlier, direct grant and no contact which corroborates most of the points I have made earlier (as there is no queue-based on date or points).
Anyways, happy but also there were lots of mistakes (maybe due to lack of information) or many things I could have done better.

For example, I should have skilled assessed as a software engineer; I should not have waited for PTE (79), also misinformed by one of the so-called popular consultancies before lodging EOI (only one constancy and one time I visited, so verify what they say) etc. Anyways, not that long but it was not that smooth (as I did all things myself) maybe someday thinking of writing of a post (myths and mistakes you should not make), but overall, finally granted.

_(hope it is just for someone in future)_


----------

